# i made honey a muzzle



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i was going to pets at home today to see if i could find a muzzle for honey as she has became unbearable with other dogs its embarassing and romeo is learning this bad habit from her 
she lunges ar other dogs in a hysterical manner screaming and squealing its not a normal barking


im getting worried about it now as she is doing it to dogs that are not even looking at her or anything i worry they will retaliate back to her also people look at me as if she is wild wich she certainly looks when she is in this mode

it all stems from a couple of months ago we where at the park and an irish wolfhound ran up to her she was terrified and wrapped the lead round my leg and i was unable to get to her the other dog was just being playful and wasent being aggresive but too honey it must have looked like a monster 

and ever since then she had started this behavior 
i try everything treats trying to distract her but none work so the muzzle is my last resort

i need to get a video of the scream she does as ive never herd anything like it

well ive decided to make a muzzle instead of buying one i think it came out well lets hope she learns she dosent like it one bit and i feel so sorry doing this to her im only going to put it on her when she starts this behavior and hopfully she will learn

here it is fingers crossed it works


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Mandy it looks really good - You'd hardly notice it!

Let us know how you get on!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks jane yes its not to noticible wich is good cause i dont want people noticing it and thinking she is vicious

i hope this works 

shes really so sweet its just a if shes trying to act like shes not scared


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Is it fitted with velcro?
It looks really unobtrusive and she accepts it.
Its good to get them used to it for many different
situations.Practicing wearing it at home is good.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Mandy,
I think in the photo that I see a strap above and beneath Honey's muzzle. It will stop her from screaming; however, it could harm her. She needs to be able to pant to cool herself (dogs do not sweat, they pant). I don't think a muzzle is going to do the trick. And, you said you tried treats. I hate to use it, but have you tried squirting her with a water bottle when she does the screaming? Not a mist, but a good heavy stream of water that gets her attention. Please reconsider the muzzle. If muzzles are properly fitted, they are not going to stop barking (screaming); The dog should be able to pant and drink water. 

I feel your pain about the noise! Tabitha was driving me mad. Jerry still does some of it since she moved. I'm getting out the water bottle


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Is it fitted with velcro?
> It looks really unobtrusive and she accepts it.
> Its good to get them used to it for many different
> situations.Practicing wearing it at home is good.


thank you yes its fixed with velcro i just hope this works as ive ran out of things to do and i love taking them with me places but her behavior with dogs is unbearable now i need to nip it in the bud before it gets any worse and romeo stars it too


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Mandy,
> I think in the photo that I see a strap above and beneath Honey's muzzle. It will stop her from screaming; however, it could harm her. She needs to be able to pant to cool herself (dogs do not sweat, they pant). I don't think a muzzle is going to do the trick. And, you said you tried treats. I hate to use it, but have you tried squirting her with a water bottle when she does the screaming? Not a mist, but a good heavy stream of water that gets her attention. Please reconsider the muzzle. If muzzles are properly fitted, they are not going to stop barking (screaming); The dog should be able to pant and drink water.
> 
> I feel your pain about the noise! Tabitha was driving me mad. Jerry still does some of it since she moved. I'm getting out the water bottle


hi she can still get he tounge out a bit but i hear what you are saying 
i have tried the water but not a thing seems to phase her when shes in this attack mode its not nice to watch im not planning on keeping it on her during our walks if she starts her behaviour i will put it on for a short period then take it off hopfully she will realize the behavior causes me to put the muzzle on if there is no dogs around she wont need to have it on 
thanks for the advice sweetie


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

mandy it looks more like a halti instead of a muzzle, we have to by law have them when we walk the akitas, good for you trying to sort it now, you want to be able to bring her out and let it get to the stage that you cant walk her without going into attack mode,
good luck


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

That looks nice Mandy. Let me know how it works out for you. If it does the trick I may need to try something like that with Venus. I've tried water, the "watch me" trick, treating her after I say quiet and she's quiet for more than 5 seconds.... I just don't know what else to try with her. It's been a problem for about 7 months, and now it's just to the point where I won't walk her, just take her out in the yard when none of the neighbors are out.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> mandy it looks more like a halti instead of a muzzle, we have to by law have them when we walk the akitas, good for you trying to sort it now, you want to be able to bring her out and let it get to the stage that you cant walk her without going into attack mode,
> good luck


thanks amanda yes i dont want her getting any worse and her behaviorwar rubbing off on romeo and i dont want 2 dogs i cant walk x


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

lilbabyvenus said:


> That looks nice Mandy. Let me know how it works out for you. If it does the trick I may need to try something like that with Venus. I've tried water, the "watch me" trick, treating her after I say quiet and she's quiet for more than 5 seconds.... I just don't know what else to try with her. It's been a problem for about 7 months, and now it's just to the point where I won't walk her, just take her out in the yard when none of the neighbors are out.


thanks sam i will let yous know how i get on hunni x


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

aww bless! i have the same sort of problem with pur king charles he barks at everything even dogs on TV!!! drives me up the wall!! x


----------

